# Small and cheap transmission line speaker



## knacknack (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,

i am looking for a fullrange transmission (because i made the best experiences with the bass of TLs) line loudspeaker. It should not be bigger than 13x30x30cm (WidthxHeightxDepth).

Any speaker you could recommend me?

Thanks!


----------

